# Soul Hunter OOOHHH MY Feckin Gooooddddd......



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Talos is my personal Jesus... I haven't finished the book yet but this book has changed my feeling for the Night Lords... ADB, I wanna send you my copy to be signed because THIS is your finest work.. while First Heretic was awesome in and of itself.. THIS is pure genious. You show us the inner workings of the followers of Chaos, and those who while they despise the Emperor and all he created, still despise what those around him have/or are becomming... please PM your address I need this signed!

Has a Black Library book effected such emotion in you like this one has in me?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well you'll be happy to know that he's got another NL story in audio book format and the sequel to Soul Hunter is coming in another month, two months.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I got the Throne of Lies and I love it. Listening to two people do an audio drama is a refreshing change from Toby Longworth, who is good, but gets boring after listening to all the other audio...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

:laugh: chalk up another convert!

CP


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

HorusReborn, I hear you.

There are parts of that book that make the sense of self-righteousness the Night Lords feel so tangible _("I fight because it is right that we fight. The Emperor abandoned the Great Crusade, and demanded humanity pave the way for his ascension to godhood. I don’t expect to topple him from the Golden Throne, but such hubris, such evil, must always be opposed.”)_ that I almost forget that Xarl's power armour has human skin draped over it! :grin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Yep. ADB writes some soild 40K. The First Heretic was pretty amazing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have to say this book turned me off bolter porn for good. It made me realise that you can write about (chaos) marines and give their characters depth, instead of just relying on shouting "For the Emperor!" a lot and chopping shit up with a chainsword. 

I now struggle through the more mundane stuff, mumbling "If only ADB had written this..."


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I have to say this book turned me off bolter porn for good. It made me realise that you can write about (chaos) marines and give their characters depth, instead of just relying on shouting "For the Emperor!" a lot and chopping shit up with a chainsword.
> 
> I now struggle through the more mundane stuff, mumbling "If only ADB had written this..."


Agreed, there have been some books recently that i have felt to be a grind, ever since reading Soul hunter and TFH.

Standards are indeed high.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its good to see that _Soul Hunter_ has another dedicated fan. _Blood Reaver_ is getting closer and closer, I for one cannot *bloody wait any longer*!

Plus ADB has confirmed that the third novel will be called _Void Stalker_. ANd HorusReborn, you'll understand that reference once you finish the novel.



Commissar Ploss said:


> :laugh: chalk up another convert!
> 
> CP


I myself never needed to be converted. I have always been a Night Lords fan.

Lord of the Night


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its good to see that _Soul Hunter_ has another dedicated fan. _Blood Reaver_ is getting closer and closer, I for one cannot *bloody wait any longer*!


I just hope its on sale at Black Library live this saturday,if not :suicide:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

if it is for sale, I will paypal the money and extra for a finders fee if they pick me up a copy... I'm lookin forward to the end of the book, not for it to be over, but to just see what happens next... Malcharion is awake oooh snap the Exalted's gonna get pwned.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> if it is for sale, I will paypal the money and extra for a finders fee if they pick me up a copy... I'm lookin forward to the end of the book, not for it to be over, but to just see what happens next... Malcharion is awake oooh snap the Exalted's gonna get pwned.


i'll sell you my signed copy. :laugh: i doubt you could afford it though. 

CP


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm about to get a bunch of new warhammer 40k books but I'm not sure which ones. I've heard good reviews about this series so i guess I'll give it a try. What is the first book in the sereis?
(and if you know of any other good WH40K books PLEASE check out my thread I made thats called something like what books should i get? or something like that (should be under the books section of the forum) 
THANKS


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the first book is called Soul Hunter. There is only one book and an audio drama called Throne of Lies up until May when, Blood Reaver comes out!!

CP yep, it's not that I couldn't afford it LOL, I have a wife who controls our money like I was a serf and she was the Lord of the Fiefdom... heh... yep.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> CP yep, it's not that I couldn't afford it LOL, I have a wife who controls our money like I was a serf and she was the Lord of the Fiefdom... heh... yep.


:laugh: yep, i feel ya, brother. 

CP


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> Talos is my personal Jesus... I haven't finished the book yet but this book has changed my feeling for the Night Lords... ADB, I wanna send you my copy to be signed because THIS is your finest work.. while First Heretic was awesome in and of itself.. THIS is pure genious. You show us the inner workings of the followers of Chaos, and those who while they despise the Emperor and all he created, still despise what those around him have/or are becomming... please PM your address I need this signed!
> 
> Has a Black Library book effected such emotion in you like this one has in me?



Aw, thanks, dude. Glad you dug it. I'm dead proud of it, all told.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man I'm definately a big fan... not one of those obsessed stalker types who idolise people, but a genuine fan! I gotta say too that Throne of Lies was Bosss too, the people who did the drama were a VERY nice change from Toby Longworth!


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol..man I have to check this book out. I like your energy OP!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> HorusReborn, I hear you.
> 
> There are parts of that book that make the sense of self-righteousness the Night Lords feel so tangible _("I fight because it is right that we fight. The Emperor abandoned the Great Crusade, and demanded humanity pave the way for his ascension to godhood. I don’t expect to topple him from the Golden Throne, but such hubris, such evil, must always be opposed.”)_ that I almost forget that Xarl's power armour has human skin draped over it! :grin:


Actually its Uzas who has skin draped over his back side like cape. People seem to mix this up a lot for some reason.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I have to say this book turned me off bolter porn for good. It made me realise that you can write about (chaos) marines and give their characters depth, instead of just relying on shouting "For the Emperor!" a lot and chopping shit up with a chainsword.
> 
> I now struggle through the more mundane stuff, mumbling "If only ADB had written this..."



I feel the same way. I am hesitating to begin reading _Salamander_ because of my new-found ADB standards. 

Whenever I think about soul hunter the first image that pops into my head every time is when they are floating in space, the description of Xarl's skulls floating around him with the chains, just such a sweet piece of imagery. 

I have one major problem with the plot: the totally random blood angels scout sniper. First off why was he alone? No other scouts with him? Why would he be sniping inside of a ship? It just seemed like a pretty weak way to get Octavia where she needed to be by the end, almost like he forgot about it.

Usually, that scout would have been the type of character ADB would have gone into, into their point of view I mean as he did with the sergeant of the first group that first claw kills. If he didn't want to do it for both of them then I honestly think it would have been stronger for him to give us a look behind the eyes of the scout sniper instead. 

When that one blood angel stood there for a minute and then just hauled ass that was hilarious.

Also, I love how he managed to make Septimus just as cool of a character as the main Night Lords characters.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

don't read _Salamander_, it's bloody awful...


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> Actually its Uzas who has skin draped over his back side like cape. People seem to mix this up a lot for some reason.


Dammit, you're right. Xarl is the one "draped with skulls".



> When that one blood angel stood there for a minute and then just hauled ass that was hilarious.


Talos laughed, and so did I! :biggrin:



> Also, I love how he managed to make Septimus just as cool of a character as the main Night Lords characters.


Indeed. When I found myself hoping Septimus would make it, I realized I hadn't felt that was while reading a book in a long time.

I kind of think of Septimus like a sort of Han Solo... if the latter had been forced to become Darth Vader's slave and eventually just accepted it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> don't read _Salamander_, it's bloody awful...


I've still got to read it as well, heard quite a few negative reviews. 

Suppose I'd better had though, considering _Promethean Sun_ will no doubt feature references to the Salamanders Trilogy. 

I fear the same will be happening with _Fear to Tread_ as well. Swallow will no doubt throw in references to his 40k Blood Angels novels. 

This is another reason why I think it's a good idea to get different authors to explore the same Legions/Chapters. :rtfm:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> don't read _Salamander_, it's bloody awful...


I thought it was quite good actually. I started _Firedrake_ last night, and after ADB, IMO Kyme is the best at developing his SM characters. The story is as much about the interactions between the marines as it is about the slaughter of countless xenos.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well ive always been a fan of the night lords and soul hunter just made me love them more. ADB did several things they never do in 40k novels which is add humor and make the char. more believeable and able to relate to.

Im sorry i just don''t relate toSM that always something something brother or for courage and honor. Or CSM that do nothing but praise (insert chaos god).
At least is this book Talos and the others have a personality that makes them individuals.

oh yeah and i love the Unless Pissing plasma line.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I actually enjoyed Salamander. Soul Hunter has been my favourite 40k novel, and one of my favourite books overall, for ages. I read it in 2 days, and read it three times through since


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Salamander and Firedrake were quite enjoyable, and I rather enjoyed Fireborn... 

As for this book though, ADB does the best job possible with Chaos. I find that the cookie cutter, I hate the false emperor, quite bland. ADB has added character and emotion to what is always percieved as emotionless Marines. I think my favourite part of the book was Talos remembering his returning to Nostramo before Curze blew it up. He talked about the people in the crowd shouting names. Talos' mother called out and clasped herself violently to his armour asking for him, and he ignored her, the Arbites shoot her and he keeps marching. Why was he remembering this? Yeah, Talos was an emotionless individual. What does it for me though is Talos is just emotionless... It's not because he's a Chaos Marine.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> Salamander and Firedrake were quite enjoyable, and I rather enjoyed Fireborn...
> 
> As for this book though, ADB does the best job possible with Chaos. I find that the cookie cutter, I hate the false emperor, quite bland. ADB has added character and emotion to what is always percieved as emotionless Marines. I think my favourite part of the book was Talos remembering his returning to Nostramo before Curze blew it up. He talked about the people in the crowd shouting names. Talos' mother called out and clasped herself violently to his armour asking for him, and he ignored her, the Arbites shoot her and he keeps marching. Why was he remembering this? Yeah, Talos was an emotionless individual. What does it for me though is Talos is just emotionless... It's not because he's a Chaos Marine.


well that had something to do with the training and changes that all astartes go through I think, not just chaos or one individual from another. Though with that in mind it is interesting that Xarl recognized her when Talos didnt. I think Talos did somewhere in his mind, he knew something was wrong about the situation he just couldnt put his finger on it.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> well that had something to do with the training and changes that all astartes go through I think, not just chaos or one individual from another. Though with that in mind it is interesting that Xarl recognized her when Talos didnt. I think Talos did somewhere in his mind, he knew something was wrong about the situation he just couldnt put his finger on it.


Yeah. This comes up in _Blood Reaver_, in a little more detail, when Talos remembers life on Nostramo as a child.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha, any chance you could talk about my issue with the scout sniper Aaron?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> haha, any chance you could talk about my issue with the scout sniper Aaron?


I have to be up to drive for 2 hours, and fly for 1, in exactly four hours. So I'm going to be brief.





"I have one major problem with the plot: the totally random blood angels scout sniper. First off why was he alone? No other scouts with him? Why would he be sniping inside of a ship? It just seemed like a pretty weak way to get Octavia where she needed to be by the end, almost like he forgot about it."

He wasn't alone, necessarily. He was the only one mentioned as delivering the killing blow to the Navigator, but there were a lot of Blood Angels swarming all over the ship, scattering to do a lot of damage. A huge chunk of the crew died, but to go into all that detail would've detracted from the immediacy of what was going on with the main (and separated) important characters. One of the Scouts managed to tag the ship's Navigator, because that'd be an obvious target for any smart Astartes commander who is used to boarding actions.

As for his wargear, I'd take everything I could if I was attacking a ship that size. Remember, some of the corridors are hundreds of metres long, and as wide as avenues. The _Covenant of Blood_ is huge. Just because he got one headshot in one fight doesn't mean he wasn't doing X, Y and Z for all the others. The human crew of the _Covenant _took one hell of a beating, against a lot of attackers.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

ah ok that makes sense. Safe traveling!


----------

